# Average Joe Review: PHD AF1.c



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I have finally had enough time from my day job of superhero to get a review on one of my newer acquisitions, the PHD AF1.c tweeters.
Let me start off by saying I am a hard dome and ribbon tweeter fan. I love crisp detailed highs that the majority of soft domes just can not reproduce to my taste. I do tend to run more treble and sub bass then most pure SQ guys like but its for me so, meh. 

I was hesitant about purchasing such an expensive tweeter. Even when PHD has a sale they are still nearly $500 a pair. Fortunately I have a coppertone, state of the art purchasing system. I highly recommend one. 

The PHD AF1.c is a 25mm silk dome tweeter with a rear chamber that helps it play down to 1500hz with an Fs of 903hz. They are rated at 30rms and 200 max and are efficient at 92db. Like most Italian products they are made like jewelry and have a very robust aluminum housing and mount.

For this test the source unit is my trusty Pioneer 80PRS feeding to an Audio Control ESP-2 that feeds to a JL Audio 450/4 V1 running active. The tweeters are accompanied by a pair of Hertz ML1600 mid-bass speakers. The 75 watt channels are feeding the tweeters a signal that is crossed over at 2300~hz @ 24db and the 150 watt channels feed the Hertz mids with a 1900~hz crossover with a 24db slope. 


So the tweeters showed up a couple weeks ago and upon receiving them I was almost disappointed by the box. I have bought 12 packs of generic soda that came in a nicer box. Oh well. *throws box over shoulder*




The tweeters on the other hand, well they feel and look quite substantial. They would really hurt someone if thrown at them. They look to be made from a solid chunk of billet aluminum as do the mounts. Very robust grill and overall design.

I installed them in my 1996 Silverados factory tweeter location. I know this is not ideal but I am determined to make it work. Just hard headed that way I suppose.




After installation and finding proper crossover points I started to give them a critical listen. I was not impressed. I actually kinda disliked them. I bumped a little EQ at 12k @3db, 20k @ 2db and 1db @ 8k. That helped but they still sounded subdued. At this point a customer came in and distracted me so I left the system playing for 30 minutes as I helped him out. When I came back I noticed right away the tweeters had "livened" up. On the drive home they continued to get louder and clearer and to my surprise started having that sharpness that a hard dome has but just with so much more clarity and information. I decided before I reviewed them that they would need a proper break in time. I have found my self pulling a little EQ out here and there and using much less of my ESP-2 to the point it is almost off all the time after 20+ hours.


Now I can sit back and give them a solid workout. I wanted to see just what these little chunks of aluminum and silk could do.
I started off with Pink Floyds Time. The beginning of this song can really punish a tweeter at high volumes as all of the clocks chime. They reproduced the sounds to perfection and reminded me that you can hear the spring unwind as the last couple clocks chime. Love that track.
Next I moved to Bob Segars "Strut". Love the kick in this songs drum line and the old school electric guitar sound. These tweeters played this song very well and clearly defined the drumstick slapping the snare drum. The high notes of the guitar solo were spot on. At this point I noticed when I closed my eyes the stage was right at eye level with the ESP off. I have never been able to achieve that before in this vehicle. I could get right below eye level but you could always point at the tweeter.
At this point one of my parts guys showed up and wanted to hear the stereo so I qued up Janet Jacksons "Go Deep" so I could hear if the "sparkle" was there in the song. It was. My friend closed his eyes and enjoyed the first minute of the song and then opened his eyes and started looking up and down my a-pillars. I asked him what he was looking for and he said the tweeters. I pointed out where they were and he couldn't believe it and stated that he thought they were at eye level or higher. Excellent.
After he left I threw in some Haim and listened to "Forever". In the beginning of the song there is a background hand clap that coincides with the drum smack and I have noticed some tweeters have issues reproducing this clearly. That is not the case with these tweeters. It was crystal clear and sent a shiver up my spine.

I continued for a few hours throwing Lady Gaga, Talking Heads, Prince, Black Eyed Peas, Fleetwood Mac, Phoenix and just about everything else at them and they did well with everything.

Another plus is they can play loud, much louder than I am comfortable with and that is with only 75 watts to feed them. I am very impressed with these tweeters all together. Clean, clear, crisp yet smooth. They love all kinds of music and have a sizzle seldom heard in a soft dome tweeter.
They play very well off axis despite what other reviews of them have told me. They also were very easy to mount as they nearly fit like factory in the stock mounts behind the factory grill.

These get a big thumbs up and are well worth the price of admission.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

So does this mean that I have done well by you ? Lol


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Coppertone said:


> So does this mean that I have done well by you ? Lol


Idk, but I do know it means you are an enabler to this sick addiction haha

Keep doing these reviews. I really like them and can tell they aren't biased or exagerated


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Coppertone said:


> So does this mean that I have done well by you ? Lol


Well you didn't include sanitary napkins this time so it was a little disappointing. LOL


SkizeR said:


> Idk, but I do know it means you are an enabler to this sick addiction haha
> 
> Keep doing these reviews. I really like them and can tell they aren't biased or exagerated


Thank you. I just calls em as I see em.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

As I have these tweets waiting for their moment I`m really pleased with your review, kudos to Coppertone as well.


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

Great review. The break in time is great to know. I've put speakers back in their boxes before because they did not sound great right away.

I'll be breaking them in before I install the ones I have.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

I run these as well for over an year now and very pleased. Smooth and detailed is what comes to mind each day I listen to them.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Here is a little video I shot with my camera phone. Wish I had a good camera but it at least gives an idea of these things sound profile.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffQx9jLALr4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I really need to see if my new Droid can do a better video.

I have been running these tweeters for a few months now and after getting over the fear I had due to the Illusions frailty I have begun to really enjoy these speakers.
I have been throwing much more music at them and getting adjustments fine tuned. Even had a buddy from up North come in and help tweek the system since he has a really nice mic and software setup for his laptop.
Live music is something quite special I must say. The tweeters are VERY clinical but have this strange ability to also have a bit of pizzazz.
They dont seem to do well with Orchestra music which I find strange. They just do not allow for the "I am in the concert hall" effect.
New music is quite surprising though. Almost to the point where you almost belive they are a hard dome.
Using some songs from Purity Ring you can get them to make you think your ears are about to bleed. Not in a bad way mind you. They just can get so loud that your eyes tear a little. LOL No compression or distortion, just really really loud.
Another member pointed out a guitar that comes in on Elton Johns "Levon" right after the first couple lines on the right channel. He pointed out how his AMT tweeters really bring it to life. Well the PHDs do not. Its there and its clear but not alive and I would like it to be. I cant get it to come alive with Focal TN51, 52s or the K2 Powers as well as the Infinity Kappas or even my Klipsch tweeters. I can do it with my old EMIT 2" ribbons though. 
Guess its just one of those songs that lends itself better to certain speaker designs. 

Overall I do really enjoy these tweeters. Will be a shame when someone buys them from me as now i have the AMT itch. LOL


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

LaserSVT said:


> Here is a little video I shot with my camera phone. Wish I had a good camera but it at least gives an idea of these things sound profile.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffQx9jLALr4&feature=youtu.be


Glad to hear you like them. For me is very hard to take a $500 plunge without a reference to tell me whether I am going to like a speaker or not. Reviews like this help a lot and I am grateful to people like you that take the time to share their experiences. Since you mentioned it, I have a set of AMTs in the mail due to arrive on thursday, really excited.

BTW, what is that awesome track you are playing in the video?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Nils Lofgren "Keith Don't Go" live.

And thank you for the compliment/comment. I hope to keep improving on future reviews but that was my hope to give people a better "feel" for the speaker. Numbers and specs and graphs are great and a MUST HAVE for proper data but sometimes just talking about how it handles certain things helps to paint a more complete picture.


----------



## maddawg (Oct 28, 2014)

I love those tweeters, I am actually jealous of those tweeters but I will never admit it to Mike


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Mine will be in the classifieds soon.


----------

